# Quilt for GRF Members Only Going to Ryley's Run!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Last year we had something special for all the ChatGolden members that came to Ryley's Run. We had a quilt made up of the dogs that were rescued by different members on the forum. We put their photos on the quilt and the names and dates of when they were rescued. 
This year we are going to do the same thing with GRF members. If there are GRF members who want their rescued golden on the quilt send me a photo with the date and name of your dog. 
Then at Ryley's Run, only members from GRF that come to the event, are eligible to win the quilt. Last year, Kim won the quilt. Angel Kody's husband drew the name of the winner. This is what the quilt looked like last year. The last day that a photo can be submitted is May 20th. Hope we see a lot of photos.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

For a lack of a more current phrase.... what comes to mind here for me is one word, four letters;

*"C-O-O-L"*

     :dblthumb2 :You_Rock_


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

kra said:


> For a lack of a more current phrase.... what comes to mind here for me is one word, four letters;
> 
> *"C-O-O-L"*
> 
> :dblthumb2 :You_Rock_


It really is. It turned out gorgeous last year and this year's will be no different. I would love to win it; but I cant enter. LOL!!! :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I loved the quilt Deana did...I see mine on there....Cant wait to see this years one..... Even tho I cant win if I dont get to come.....:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

The quilt last year was amazing! I was so proud to have Sampson's picture on it. How wonderful there will be a new one this year. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you want us "oldies" to resubmit pics to you Donna--or do you still have all of NorCal packs pics on file??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Kevin.....that's really cool....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's one awesome blankey!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, 

That's my quilt! :uhoh: 

Thank you, Larry!!!


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*quilt*

beautiful quilt. but I can't make Ripley's Run. unless I bypass my future daughter-in-law's wedding shower. :scratchch YIKES! and run the risk of becoming the Mother-in-Law from hell!!! 
:satan: 
so sad I have to miss this....have fun!

GoldLover


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It really is a beautiful quilt! It was even more beautiful to see it and touch it for real last year! I could tell that it is something that Kim truly appreciates and will treasure always. I can't wait to see how this years turn out!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldlover said:


> beautiful quilt. but I can't make Ripley's Run. unless I bypass my future daughter-in-law's wedding shower. :scratchch YIKES! and run the risk of becoming the Mother-in-Law from hell!!!
> :satan:
> so sad I have to miss this....have fun!
> 
> GoldLover


This just struck me funny! I have more photos of the quilt. I can post some later.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

What a beautiful quilt, fantastic idea!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow you lucky duck Kim. cool quilt... and so nice that someone made that!


----------

